

When Done Right, In-App Purchases can be Based on Trust - luckyisgood
http://www.baekdal.com/insights/when-done-right-inapp-purchases-can-be-based-on-trust

======
luckyisgood
This is Baekdal's follow up post to a recently popular article "How in-app
purchases have destroyed the game industry" which you can comment on here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7161901](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7161901)

